# Hoyt Pro Elite Cam combo



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

well you know the limbs are same just wonder if there were any minor changes to the riser??? I dont really know but im sure wome PE gurus will know. you must love them older spirals LOL have you tried the new ones??? i wasnt into archery that much when spirals were out but i do prefer the DL specific cams over the adjustable cam .5 mostly


----------



## ranger-ray-300 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spirals*

well I just went with what most people on here seemed to like best. and my problem is just finding cams for my draw length at 31.5 I take what I can find without ordering brand new. I found the spirals and bought them. I'm sure someone on here can help me out
!


----------



## theWilly (Sep 27, 2008)

Use the 2006 specs.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ranger-ray-300 said:


> Hi,
> 
> want some feedback on a 2007 Pro Elite with XT2000 limbs. I'm have a a set of Spiral Cams to put on it. of course they went to the C2 cam in 07. but could I just use e the 2006 specs(which include spirals) to get my string and cable length. doesn't look like they made any changes to it other than switching to C2 cams..let me know what you think.


I called Hoyt the other day to ask a similar question and they said that i can use the 07 or 06 tune charts for 08 and 09 pro elites.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

ranger-ray-300 said:


> Hi,
> 
> want some feedback on a 2007 Pro Elite with XT2000 limbs. I'm have a a set of Spiral Cams to put on it. of course they went to the C2 cam in 07. but could I just use e the 2006 specs(which include spirals) to get my string and cable length. doesn't look like they made any changes to it other than switching to C2 cams..let me know what you think.


Ray, just use the Hoyt tune charts for whatever bow/limb/cam combo you have to get the string/cable lengths. The risers (ultra's and pro's) are the same from '06-'08, and probably '09, but I have yet to see an '09 model PE. That's one of the nice things about building different bow combos...they give you most of the info that is needed. Hope the cams work out for you. Best of luck, Bob


----------



## R-S-W (Sep 21, 2007)

*cam swap*

i have done the exact same mod c2 to spirals. you will need a full set of cables and you will drop lbs from your peak weight, i dropped 8lbs. you need around 86 def on the xt2000 to get 60lbs peak
the old spirals and the new spiral X all appear to have the same cable lengths
i hope this helps


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*ProElite*

2006 to the present, the Elite series (Pro/Ultra) riser design has not changed!

All string/cable & cam applications are compatible w/ your Riser from 2006-present

Keep in mind though, when switching cam configurations, limb deflections change resulting in an increase/decrease in poundage

My best advice is to get w/ a Hoyt Tech. and explain what your doing...They will steer you in the right direction


----------



## ranger-ray-300 (Aug 3, 2008)

*weight increase*

yeah I picked up about 8 lbs. I just read Javi's hoyt tune and I'm going to try that. it's got a lot more BH than it should with my combo. it's at 8 1/4 BH it's suppose to be around 7 5/8. it's either that or I need to change limb deflection. not sure what these are Haven't tore it all the way down yet. any help or advice welcome


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm thinking it will increase your poundage!


----------



## ranger-ray-300 (Aug 3, 2008)

*limb deflection??*

I can't remember, which goes down in weight higher limb deflection # or lower the limbs on mine say 102 on them. and I'm maxing at 79.5 I would like to get to 60- 70 or Ideally 55-65 any help??


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I have XT2000 88# deflection and I max out at 62 lbs.
I too have a higher brace (8") than what is on the chart but my A2A is spot on, my poundage is perfect (86# deflection = 60lbs.) draw length is good. And I'm shooting better than ever. So, I don't worry about the brace being a little long.


----------

